# Would you use a free dashcam?



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

Why should anyone complain of a video cam? But maybe you have other ideas. I'm only stating if it were "free" because we are all interested in keeping our costs down.


----------



## Suism (Apr 21, 2017)

Obviously going to use it. Good for insurance purposes, safety; if a passenger complains then I'ma post it on YouTube


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I think it would depend on the dashcam, why is it free? Who is it from? How does it work? Are there any proprietary expensive parts required for it’s use (say flash media for example)?

At first, if I got a free dashcam, of course I would use it, for safety and proof itself it would be worth it

But, if given the time to think about it, why is it free to begin with? No company is going to come out with a product and go “Here, take it”, it took time, effort and parts to make that product, why would they give it away at a loss?

Could be the game console perspective, sell the console at a loss, overcharge for the games, give the dashcam away for free, charge an insane amount for required proprietary memory cards

Could be a spycam, if it’s, say Uber, giving away these dashcams, whose to say Uber didn’t hide an LTE radio and SIM card in these dashcams that automatically take all recorded content and send it to home base, now Uber could spy on you anytime they want, online or offline

Could be a “free trial”, many companies these days ensnare customers in a “free trial” trap, they will say like “free for 30 days, apply today”, and they are honest, they don’t charge for 30 days, but they give no notice of the 30th day and automatically start charging you on the 31st day behind your back

If it were free, really free, no strings attached, yes, I’d use it the moment I got it


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

There is no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MyOwnUber said:


> Why should anyone complain of a video cam? But maybe you have other ideas.


People complain, and Lyft Trust and Safety SUCKS ASS at handling those complaints in an intelligent and professional manner.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

bsliv said:


> There is no such thing as a free lunch.


 Of course there is such a thing as a free lunch!! 
"Hi mom, I'm coming by to see you tomorrow at lunchtime!" 

option 7: I want to use it for my personal safety, but am afraid of feedback from riders & nonsense from TNCs


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Sure. And what are you going to do for me?


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Where's "would not use it because I'm perfectly happy with the one I have now"?


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Here in WA it's illegal to record someone without their consent, so would I have to get every passenger to consent to being recorded? Definitely not worth that hassle.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

R James said:


> Here in WA it's illegal to record someone without their consent, so would I have to get every passenger to consent to being recorded? Definitely not worth that hassle.


Normally, the posting of a notice that recording may be in progress is sufficient to establish consent. But check your local laws, etc. to be sure.

Also, it's generally NOT _video_ recording that requires two-party consent; it's audio recording. So if you are recording video only, you wouldn't have that consent issue.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Normally, the posting of a notice that recording may be in progress is sufficient to establish consent. But check your local laws, etc. to be sure.
> 
> Also, it's generally NOT _video_ recording that requires two-party consent; it's audio recording. So if you are recording video only, you wouldn't have that consent issue.


100% correct 
I have researched the laws of OR and WA and your info is accurate.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

While audio may need consent, audio may be the best evidence in some cases.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes, I would use it, in my short time doing this I have already had a disgruntled passenger lie to Uber about the "events" of his trip in my car. Wish I had a Video to prove he was lying! Most of the passengers are decent people, but it really only takes one to seriously mess you up, even get you deactivated. Use a DASHCAM!

And yes, preferable one with Audio.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> People complain, and Lyft Trust and Safety SUCKS ASS at handling those complaints in an intelligent and professional manner.


When I put my cam in.. I will make sure I add the fact to my driver profile that when they get in my vehicle... they automatically agree to be recorded for my safety as well as theirs. I may put a small tag somewhere in the vehicle.. however I feel that in my profile should be sufficient as it is not my problem if they do not want to check out who is picking them up.


----------

